# Scoring to picture resource.



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Budding film composers may find this of interest. It's looks to be a fascinating resource of old scores by Victor Young and may well be instructive. From what I perused, it looks as though the scores are short scores but annotated with scoring details for the arrangers. Much can be learnt from a short score no matter how dated the music may seem, especially aspects of spacing and distribution.

If nothing else it's great to see hand written music.

https://archive.org/search.php?query=creator:"Young,+Victor,+1900-1956"&page=1


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

This is excellent, thanks for sharing!


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

I have to say I absolutely admire handwritten scores and scores made with a traditional printing press. I sometimes feel something unique is missing in many published scores of today as they are all written in Sibelius, Finale or Dorico. I recently purchased a new edition of Sibelius's 4th symphony by Breitkopf & Härtel, and while the new urtext edition is very precise and well done, the score is made using a standard Sibelius font, which looks a bit boring.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Have you seen these fonts Pekka? There may be even more online, I just hadn't thought about it but it'd be nice to have some alternatives so I might try these.....

https://elbsound.studio/elbsound-music-font-package-for-finale.php


----------

